# PM Sent



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

please delete mod


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I didn't get one.



Anyone else?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Nothing in MY inbox...:crying

Jim


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

sorry guys, ment for 69viking


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

PM Received. 

Will reply Soon.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Garbo (2/13/2010)*PM Received.
> 
> Will reply Soon.


Got the reply, PM forwarded.


----------



## Kill'em Dead (Jul 21, 2009)

Received, sounds like a good time


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Check your PMs


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Backordered??????????? What do you mean Backordered?????????????


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Snagged Line (2/14/2010)*Backordered??????????? What do you mean Backordered?????????????


*I don't think they have enough to fill such a large order, but I think most of it will make it.*

*.*

*Snagged Line and Splittine Check your PMs.*


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Garbo (2/14/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Snagged Line (2/14/2010)*Backordered??????????? What do you mean Backordered?????????????
> ...


I found someone who has them in stock, PM sent, replied, and forwarded.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Splittine (2/14/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Garbo (2/14/2010)*
> ...


*How quick can they ship?*

*Please PM - Snagged Line......*


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Crane will be set and waiting. Can we Lift at 6;00??


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Snagged Line (2/14/2010)*Crane will be set and waiting. Can we Lift at 6;00??


*Great.*

*Can you PM - James Fink? *


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Snagged Line (2/14/2010)*Crane will be set and waiting. Can we Lift at 6;00??


Better make it 7:00, Ill be watching the womens speed skating and luge at 6:00


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Splittine (2/14/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Snagged Line (2/14/2010)*Crane will be set and waiting. Can we Lift at 6;00??
> ...


*That's Fine. I PMed - Fink*


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm headed out. Have to meet delivery and escort back to site.............Be safe


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Snagged Line (2/14/2010)*I'm headed out. Have to meet delivery and escort back to site.............Be safe


*Will you have internet access in route? *

*If not Chase won't be able to keep you updated on fiqure skatin........*


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=PanelBar_Header><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=9 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap>Reading This Topic</TD><TD align=right>







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR id=a_tblWhosOnTopicID522880ForumID42PageIndex1 name="a_tblWhosOnTopicID522880ForumID42PageIndex1"><TD><TABLE id=_ctl1_ctlForumActivity_ctlPanelBar_tblWhosOn cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%"><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlForumActivity_ctlPanelBar_trCurrentUsers1><TD class=PanelBar_SubHeader><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=PanelBar_SubHeaderText><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlForumActivity_ctlPanelBar_lblCurrentlyActive>Active Users: <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlForumActivity_ctlPanelBar_lblTotalUserCount>9 <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlForumActivity_ctlPanelBar_lblCurlyLeft>(<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlForumActivity_ctlPanelBar_lblTotalGuestCount>7 <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlForumActivity_ctlPanelBar_lblTotalGuests>guests, <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlForumActivity_ctlPanelBar_lblTotalMemberCount>2 <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlForumActivity_ctlPanelBar_lblTotalMembers>members, <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlForumActivity_ctlPanelBar_lblTotalAnonymousCount>0 <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlForumActivity_ctlPanelBar_lblTotalAnonymous>anonymous members<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlForumActivity_ctlPanelBar_lblCurlyRight>)</TD><TD class=PanelBar_SubHeaderText align=right width="20%"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR id=_ctl1_ctlForumActivity_ctlPanelBar_trCurrentUsers2><TD class=TableCell_Light>Members:Snagged Line, SKATR JIM</TD></TR><TR id=_ctl1_ctlForumActivity_ctlPanelBar_trModerators><TD class=TableCell_Light>Forum Moderators:*Chris Couture*, *Downtime2*, *Voodoo Lounge*, *brnbser*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

I am Deligating this task to SKATR JIM to keep me informed as to jobsite situations since he is just sitting in the crane watchin the skating annyway..............THIS HAS TO HAPPEN GUYS.........................STEP UP!!!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

SKATR JIM, If you go up there take some THICK ElectricalGloves. That Electric Fence shockes me through the handleevery time I open it....


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Were shut down guys.................. Just got out of the shower and my cell phone was exploding with voice mails and text...................Seems like the origional poster failed to PM Scott Brown and the crane punched a hole in the sky showing up on his Radar without the proper permitting................... Sorry skater guy, I'll be by tuesday sometimes to post bail and try to get you out (scott is kinda upset/ needs some time to cool off)...............I'm gonna head to the T&W Flea Market now and try to get some answers to exactly what happened...........................LATER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Snagged Line (2/14/2010)*Were shut down guys.................. Just got out of the shower and my cell phone was exploding with voice mails and text...................Seems like the origional poster failed to PM Scott Brown and the crane punched a hole in the sky showing up on his Radar without the proper permitting................... Sorry skater guy, I'll be by tuesday sometimes to post bail and try to get you out (scott is kinda upset/ needs some time to cool off)...............I'm gonna head to the T&W Flea Market now and try to get some answers to exactly what happened...........................LATER!!!!!!!!!!!


Dang.

Garbo you talk to Scott

Snagged Line you do what your doing

Ill see about getting with Jimt, maybe he knows a helicopter pilot and we can set this thing with a helo and it would be faster and noone would know till it was done. Out.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Does that mean I got to go up there...... I hate that Electric Fence.


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

WAY too much time on your hands huh.

PM sent -- topic, *<U>attrition.</U>*


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Snap (2/14/2010)*WAY too much time on your hands huh.
> 
> PM sent -- topic, *<U>attrition.</U>*


Who let you in? Did Garbo let you in on the deal?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Wasn't Me.

Snap PM Sent. 

.

Chase - 7jkgoi980aitl;ee-t b`6`2`omoikpnter ltoh[0]terl.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Chase and Curtis, got your PM's forwarded and replied but no return PM so I'll bring it out on this thread!.....due to the stealth of the mission, I can assist! Make sure you PM me with more details and times:letsdrink 

PS that I could'nt reply on a PM about PMS: Chase the woman figure skater you like is a man:doh:letsdrink


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason, you got a PM. 

My bad I was sending the PM's to the wrong Jason. 

Fisheye48. Please Delete all your PMs. ....and ummmmmm .....Nevermind all that.


----------



## billyk (Nov 15, 2007)

Dang....

I gotta start drinking what ever you guys are drinking !!


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

I told you attrition would take care of the problem! PM's replied to. Let me know if you have anyother problems that need taken care of. :usaflag


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Curtis how are we gonna get it moved??? Ive been making calls and cant get permits till tomorrow afternoon at the earliest we can try to move it but if we get caught it will be a hefty fine


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't know Jason. I just got back, the neighbors don't have a clue. 

It is gonna take some serious traction to move the container the first 300/350yards. I was on Tonya's Suburban, and got to the back of the field without getting stuck, but I was only pulling a utility trailer. It is far worse on the old road than the one beside the fence. I miss my Truck. 

By the way, The Electric Fence shocked me again, can you change the gate handle...... in this lifetime..? I hate that thing. 

Are we still on for 7:00?

Chase and Jason, PMs Sent. 

I got yours Snag, and Returned.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Curtis, I'm here now!!! It was today???? My pm said today, no wait maybe it was tomorrow....I'll PM Chase and Jason. You weren't lying bout that fence!!! Had to wizzzz and didn't know it was charged:hotsun Man what little hair I had is standing up!!!:letsdrink Anyways, I'm leaving the backhoe and night vision equiptment here ifin it's tomorrow....SOS Answer ya'lls PM's ASAP---STAT


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Jason ive been here where are you??? Did you leave any fuel for the backhoe??? Curtis i sent you a pm! Are you ignoring the question??? Ive been neen calling ive found a few things to help us but i need your approval or the project manager approval


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason, the backhow is fuel up ready to eat.....You don't see me cause I am in that tree as a lookout like Chase told me, I guess he didn't sent you the PM or you just didn't get it yet. Make sure ya'll don't beat up the night vision equiptment or you are gonna have to pay bigtime, or up my share of the project! Chase has a trailer loaded ready to come out as long as you or Curtis send him a PM, it's hard to get a WI-FI connection in this tree, but I'm here fer ya'll!:letsdrink


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be there in less than an hour. Man it's hard to do this and drive. I just passed Chase, he had a piece of Jerky hangin out of his mouth. 

Why did we have to pick Valentines Day to do this? You know how hard it was to convince Tonya that I wasn't hunting? and I still have to be back in time to take her to dinner. 

Don't call my Cell after 5:00 or so. PM on here only.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Garbo (2/14/2010)*I'll be there in less than an hour. Man it's hard to do this and drive. I just passed Chase, he had a piece of Jerky hangin out of his mouth.
> 
> Why did we have to pick Valentines Day to do this? You know how hard it was to convince Tonya that I wasn't hunting? and I still have to be back in time to take her to dinner.
> 
> Don't call my Cell after 5:00 or so. PM on here only.


Can I go the Agean Breeze with you and Tonya once we get this thing set and hooked up.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Sure, Why don't we all meet up there. 

What time do you think we could get it all done? I am thinking aroud 8/8:30 if we don't get stuck in the first 350 yards. 

How far is it to Gulf Breeze from there?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Garbo (2/14/2010)*Sure, Why don't we all meet up there.
> 
> What time do you think we could get it all done? I am thinking aroud 8/8:30 if we don't get stuck in the first 350 yards.
> 
> How far is it to Gulf Breeze from there?


About an hour, should be done by 8:00 if we can get Jason out of the lookout tree, he told me he was taking his rifle, he has night vision and there is a big buck back there.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Jimt did you get Garbos pm?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I got it, unfortunately my helo buddy is out of town, 

I'm thinking Wade might have access to a large mechanical oscillator. I'm pretty sure it could do the job... Not sure the gate is wide enough though, and we'd need throw some dirt in that big pothole 100yards or so down onthe left side. This thing is kinda tippy on the truck bed. We'll need a couple bigcome-alongs too

I PMed Wade, not sure he's in town though.

Who's bringing the beer? I can stop and get a case of bud-light on the way. We're gonna need a toast when this gets done.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *jim t (2/14/2010)*I got it, unfortunately my helo buddy is out of town,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so who is going to get this so we can get it done?? who is the project manager on this deal anyways? somebody needs to get this going or we are gonna be at this all night into the morning...just seen its suspose to "snow" up to 1/2" north of I-10 tonight so if it does then its gonna be cold and snowing and things will turn out to be a sloppy mess up and down the road...that mudhole is only gonna get worse


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry I am running behind, but I will be there in less than 20 Minutes. Valentines Day.....You know.

Is Chase there Yet?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Garbo (2/14/2010)*Sorry I am running behind, but I will be there in less than 20 Minutes. Valentines Day.....You know.
> 
> 
> 
> Is Chase there Yet?




no you know its close to being dark so he is already in bed...its ok curtis...we dont need him...more $$$ for us! im bringing steak to celebrate victory tonight!!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Amazing. I have never seen anything like that. It's neat to see something that big move. 

Jason, thanks for pulling me out of the ditch. 

Any of you,heard from Chase?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I just got a call from Skater Dude...............He escaped during shift change at the lockup. I gave him directions to your place Garbo. He needs a place to stay and is gonna hold up in your shed tonite. He asked that you leave him a blanket out where he can find it and a glass of milk............


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Garbo (2/14/2010)*Amazing. I have never seen anything like that. It's neat to see something that big move.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




that was impressive curtis!!! i saw chase posted a cooking report...he was at the house cooking and eating while we were busting our hump to get it moved...wow dennis i didnt know that about skater guy! i didnt think he could do something like that but you never really know about people these days


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK guys, I got my PM w/ the banking/routing numbers!!! Curtis, you were excellent project manager...I'm glad by back how worked and I just want to know why I got a sneak shot of it sitting idle???










We could've lost thousands letting it sit there getting cold!!!! But then Jason I really want to know how the heck you did this??? Not that I'm trying to call you out on your driving skills, but I'm glad we got it out!!!










Did anyone ever figure out who's truck this was??? We had so many folks coming and going that I have no clue, but I'm glad we got out before they came back fer their truck!!!!










I really enjoyed working with everyone, and especially the green in the bank! Curtis...I'm glad the mud wasn't so thick that your sled and my backhoe got stuck!!! As long as I sat in that tree my rear end was glad to get out and move around, luckily the night vision helped out watching out fer....you know.....

All the PM's should have been sent but if not, Curtis will be in charge of resending and forwarding the PM's ! Now I am tired and since I was the last to get home and all alone to clean my backhoe I am going to bed!!! I enjoyed it greatly!:letsdrink


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

PM Sent.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Chase, Jason I, Jason II, Snagged Line.

I have found another one that we can get to a little easier than that last one if yall are interested? It is a little further away, and across one state line. 

Game On*?*


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Alabama or Georiga?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Garbo (2/16/2010)*Chase, Jason I, Jason II, Snagged Line.
> 
> I have found another one that we can get to a little easier than that last one if yall are interested? It is a little further away, and across one state line.
> 
> Game On*?*


Guys,

I have a cargo plane if that will help at all. It has a string attached to it and has a lift capacity of about 4 oz. Will that do? 

I also have a hovercraft on standby.:letsdrink

I also have an underground tunneling machine. You are more than welcome to borrow it. It requires a two feet and two arms to operate. It has a spade shaped bit on the end.You could use it to get it across the state line without anyone seeing you.

All I know is I need to make a little money on the deal. What say you?:doh:letsdrink

Oh yeah, you have a PM.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Alabama, but not far from the Georgia line, I think we can get it into Florida without crossing a Weigh/Inspection Station, but Thin roads.

Jon, You have a PM. 

HooverCraft......Dang.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Why cant we just float it across the river? could be launched after dark at siminole landing and retrived at Hurst Hammock ramp............................Oh wait//////////////Damn!!!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Snagged Line (2/16/2010)*Why cant we just float it across the river? could be launched after dark at siminole landing and retrived at Hurst Hammock ramp............................Oh wait//////////////Damn!!!




thanks now our months of covert planning GONE! i have something im working on...i have pm'ed everyone with the info..pm me back with your ideas on the info in the pm..i think we can make this work without a lookout and paying people to look the other way


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Fisheye whatever you do, watch out for nails, dont need any FLAT TIRES screwing anything up:nonono You gotta keep that truck road ready at ALL TIMES (even now!!!):doh


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

I never got my PM's jerk wads...you know how I like to get away with things, it makes me feel young again and sneakin around with the wife thinking I was doing other things is allllllways fun. besides my 2WD truck will GO!!! Just ask Curtis!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *James Fink (2/16/2010)*I never got my PM's jerk wads...you know how I like to get away with things, it makes me feel young again and sneakin around with the wife thinking I was doing other things is allllllways fun. besides my 2WD truck will GO!!! Just ask Curtis!




james there were to many animals around for you to be there...we didnt need you shootin up the woods and blow our cover...it was hard enough with curtis...didnt need the both of you lucky sobs there...things would have really gone wrong


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *James Fink (2/16/2010)*I never got my PM's jerk wads...you know how I like to get away with things, it makes me feel young again and sneakin around with the wife thinking I was doing other things is allllllways fun. besides my 2WD truck will GO!!! Just ask Curtis!


UUHHHHHHHHH Curtis....James found out about it. Go to plan B I mean C. Bravo Tango


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great ya'l!!!!! Now James is blowing up my box w/ PM's....I forwarded and replied to the PM's! Ya'll get the forwarded PM's, cause I haven't got any replies!!! I have that item we talked about, it'll do much better then the last...wait a minute no never mind!!! Curtis, are you still the lead project technical engineer and Chase (if he can keep away from the cooking shows) is the assistant??? We should be able to stop after this job right??? I mean we or I can only spend so much $$$:doh I'm sorry about your truck SL! Wish I would have known it was yours before we dug the trench...Jason are you going to use an electric fence this time too or underground motion sensors??? I'll be off work so if we dig to AL and then GA, heck we might as well catch TN too??? Ifin we run into stone we might need .........never mind just check your PM's


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I am at the site, right now. I have been all the way around it, and tried to find the easiest route to pavement,but of course in the dark. There are two options we can take it north to a CR or SouthWest to a SH. If we go to the sw, we have to move extremely quickly at the interchange to pavement, but the sw is the easiest route, longer but easier. The N route would be more like the last ordeal. I am about to leave because I wantto be out of here before the sun comes up, and Iam goingtoleave via the NorthernRoute.Please PM me your thoughts.

Date? has to be at night?

James, I'm glad your in. Everyone, James's TWD Truck is better than most all 4WD's as long as there are some smallpines around. He knows how to bank off those things and get where he wants to go. Never seen anything like it, he don't even as much leave a scratch on the truck. Awesome Driving. Actaully I think it's more James's Driving than his Truck, anyway there are plenty of Small Pines around, so James we need you and your truck. PM Sent.

Snagged Line, we are going to have a lot more loose peices to keep up with this time, can you find some kind of Cargo Bin/Tote that could be loaded easier than just using th bed of a pickup? We don't need to spend nearly as much time at the Dock this time. 

Jon, We could have used your Diving Skills. We had several retreavals at the Dock. We are looking for a solution but we could very well need a Diver on this project as well. Night Dive around a Container Ship? You In? 

JasonI, We are not gonna need a lookout, but we are gonna need someone to entertainordistracta Farmer during the extraction. Maybe fake a breakdown East of the Farmers house and get him involved in repair or something.He can't be snooping around while we are there, and he lives very close by. 

JasonII, Your buddies at the Dock helped us out HUGE. Can you get a couple of them to be prepared and expecting us LATE. As soon as we get a date settled between all of us, you can let them no the loading date, but we do need a couple of them on our team.

Chase, Food was EXCELLENT. When are the Olympics over? 

I think we can get it out of here alot easier than the last one but it is futher away. Return on this one, should be <U>at least</U> as good as the last one. 

Check Your PMs.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Jason, Watch out for the Farmer's Daughter...........Do <U>*NOT*</U> go into the barn. Check your PM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

I have been following these exploits with some enthusiasm and feel as though you might need my services as a 30 year fire rescue EMT. There could be some injuries as you put your plan into action. I am at your service!:usaflag


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Breeze Fabricators (2/17/2010)*I have been following these exploits with some enthusiasm and feel as though you might need my services as a 30 year fire rescue EMT. There could be some injuries as you put your plan into action. I am at your service!:usaflag


Do you have a black mini-van?? it might get bruised.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Breeze Fabricators (2/17/2010)*I have been following these exploits with some enthusiasm and feel as though you might need my services as a 30 year fire rescue EMT. There could be some injuries as you put your plan into action. I am at your service!:usaflag


*Check your PMs. You have at least 1.*


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

No! But I rode in one one time! I'll see if I can get a loaner.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Curtis, you never answered my PM but you forwarded it to everyone involved? Since we should make more on this un, Tim may be a valuable assest to the team, you remember that splinter that Jason got last time??? Will do on the breakdown, as fer the farmers daughter (been there done that STD to prove it):banghead If I start to draw fire from the farmer, I'll have a back up plan so check ya'lls PM's ASAP!!!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Everyone abort!!!!! Our cover has been blown outsiders know what is going on!!! Everyone check you pm's..... Jason check yours asap you might to grease a few wheels and pull some strings... Curtis you need to tie up the loose ends and find where this leaked from!


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

DANG -- I missed the boat. :banghead


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

PM SENT!!!!!!!!!!!! GARBO, Check your IN-BOX !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm supposing that no one has thought about the chickens!!!! What in the world is gonna happen when those things hatch? The feds do have an inside guy on this. Can't prove it, but I'm thinking it's Jason. Not Jason I, Jason II. Did you see the way he typed "PM"? Very suspicious. Send a PM to my mother's father's second wife and she will get the PM to me.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I think we can still pull this off. 

I have been contacted by two non-members, both of which *"Think"* we are taking large objects and moving them to the Gulf of Mexico and dropping them to become Artificial Reefs. This aids us in our plans, as it makes a Great Cover for the operation. 

The next *"Reef"* needs to be prepared to be moved and it will require some MHE as well as large equipment. 

Snagged Line - We need to meet at the current site of the *"Reef"* and make plans as to how to move it, what is needed, and prep it to be moved. BTW there will be some seriousMetal Cutting involved in this one, BreezeFab, PM Sent.

After we have it ready for transit, we will set a date and same game, same plan. 

The name of this *"Reef"* will be *"The WireGrass Reef".* 

Everyone you have PM's.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

If only we had a member with a portable plasma cutter.............a lady maybe. no one would ever even suspect...............................but where would we find a woman that can operate a plasma cutter? let alone a PFF'er..................oh well, still thinking


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

I have come up with some transport. I will use the Life flight helicopter. I can disguise it using a can of Krylon ultra flat black spray paint, some black crape paper, some scotch tape and alot of chicken feathers!!! Its fool proof.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Jeff, I forgot which Jason am I????? We pulled it off last time so it wasn't me who's a rat???

Tim, we can use the chickens Jeff talked about to stick on the chopper, what kind of adhesive? 3M or Elmers???

I'm at the site now and have a heck of a WI-FI connection, guess the farmer has high speed internet. I'm scanning the layout, all looks good but there aren't alot of trees so the dig to be underground will have to be less then 47 minutes but I believe I can keep the farmer busy that long ifin his daughter can keep her hands off me. Once underground, I will put the screens down and go to the rendevous point in the chicken chopper. Ya'll be careful under there and the rest of the plan is set, as long as the cooking shows can be DVR so Chase can be here!

PM's received, PM's forwarded, PM's deleted....check your PM's fer times,dates, well nevermind check your PM's


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

OK guys after careful consideration, I have decided to offer my skills in to this elaborate "job". I am a 31 year old surveyor so, I can provide exact measurements of accuracy using state of the art GPS systems. There are accurate within a 1/2". There was also mention of chickens. I am also 350lbs so, I can help to eat a few of the chickens if that is required. I do have a certification as an EMT however, I have no actual field experience. Since I have not received any pm's I will wait with baited breath for a pm. Thanks guys!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok...after numerous phone calls and emails i have something very nice lined up for us after this...it is better than this project...everyone will be getting a pm with the new specs...let me know if we wanna jump on the new one and scrap this project....also while on the way to the new site i found a awsome BBQ place that said they would feed all of us for 1/2 off only if we came in as a group...also on the same route i found something in a pawnshop you might like curtis...but the owner is very picky who he deals with and i have befriended him....if you like it he said it will cost you but it is very worth it! i dont know if its legal to own or not but you need to go get it before he sells it


----------



## Killin' Time (Oct 1, 2007)

Gentlemen, what you need is a mobile command center. Its not very discrete, and the old man will kill us all if we glue, tape or adhere in any way any poultry to her, but she rides like a Cadillac.










Yes Sirs, 35' of creature COMFORT.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Killin' Time (2/18/2010)*Gentlemen, what you need is a mobile command center. Its not very discrete, and the old man will kill us all if we glue, tape or adhere in any way any poultry to her, but she rides like a Cadillac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what about the boat on the other side is it avaliable also?? need something to cause a distraction to tie up the authorites so move it across statelines


----------



## Killin' Time (Oct 1, 2007)

You've not seen Killin' Time doingdoughnuts at WOT in the Pass? Clay is fixing our roof here tomorrow, I'LL tell him to jump in. I'm quite certain he can be a distraction.


----------



## hot reels fishing (May 29, 2008)

i would like to offer my service's as well, i am a state certified fire fighter,emt and cert. diver so we can burn it heal it and drown it, i still have my red light from the glory day's. send me a pm thanks.


----------



## jawbreaker (Sep 29, 2008)

WHAT DA HELLL !!!!!:banghead lol 

Limbo between seasons is rough on you guys huh!!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

jawbreaker, you are now in. PM sent.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Killin' Time (2/18/2010)*You've not seen Killin' Time doingdoughnuts at WOT in the Pass? Clay is fixing our roof here tomorrow, I'LL tell him to jump in. I'm quite certain he can be a distraction.


Clay is gonna do a 30 second burnout......................We gotta be out of there before the smoke clears....................He needs to wear the helment cam on this one!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Who in the hell is gonna ride with me in my boat!? I need a spotlight to navigate the bouys at night doing 65while the other is doing his "thing" while Curtis has my truck with Jason and Jason...this has got to be laid out just a bit better but getting right for the taking! we"ll leave Chase out of this plan...Alpha Hotel!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

JasonII is right about the next deal he has found it is HUGE, and worth considering skipping the current one. But, it will require more manpower as well as more and larger equipment. 

Things changed today on the current project somewhat as well. There was some chatter that was overheard by the musical group "Widespread Panic" and the group has made an offer that ups the stake for everyone involved. The Panic offer would also require a longer transit of the project and all northbound. I understand they are wanting it as a Stage Prop. 

JasonII PM Sent. 

Chase, new Code - Xi1llitofo60.in.23984.lllinopni....Panic.xin

Dennis, how much more of the Jet Fuel can you get? 

JasonI - Don't allow the Farmers Daughter to see the new mobile operations unit. Talk about "The Darlin's", We may never get her out of there......

James, I will be your spotter as long as you watch those boat wakes...........

I have each of you "Widespread Panic" backstage passes.. 

Check your PMs


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Snagged Line (2/18/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Killin' Time (2/18/2010)*You've not seen Killin' Time doingdoughnuts at WOT in the Pass? Clay is fixing our roof here tomorrow, I'LL tell him to jump in. I'm quite certain he can be a distraction.
> ...




What if Clay sells his Bike by then. What is he gonna burn out? Should I bring the Razor scooter? Let me know by PM.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey, I like Wide Spread Panic. My shine will power any diesel vehicle and 15 men a day. PM me the specs....


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *grouper22 (2/18/2010)*Hey, I like Wide Spread Panic. My shine will power any diesel vehicle and 15 men a day. PM me the specs....


*Interesting. *

*How much "shine" you got? How much can you get? *

*and *

*What's the Octaine Rating? *


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Garbo (2/18/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *grouper22 (2/18/2010)*Hey, I like Wide Spread Panic. My shine will power any diesel vehicle and 15 men a day. PM me the specs....
> ...


1) Yes

2) Unlimited depending on, well, you know

3) smooth as hell yet it makes panties drop


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *grouper22 (2/18/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Garbo (2/18/2010)*
> ...


*Grouper22 your in. *

*Do you have a Truck and or a Helocopter? *

*You have a PM. *


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I can provide 50 gallons of shine, 2 trucks and I will talk to the Admiral about procuring a few helo's. Would CH-46's work or would you rather Blackhawks (SH-60's)? Lift may very well be a consideration as this project expands.


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

I have access to 2 ea. older Pave Lows (53's) with titanium blades capable of lifting 100K, 50 gallons of shine, 2 excavators & a Z-71, a track hoe, 2 doziers & a 747, am I in? Oh with Marine Pilots with an Echo. How U like me now?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *one big one (2/18/2010)*I have access to 2 ea. older Pave Lows (53's) with titanium blades capable of lifting 100K, 50 gallons of shine, 2 excavators & a Z-71, a track hoe, 2 doziers & a 747, am I in? Oh with Marine Pilots with an Echo. How U like me now?




can you get us airspace clearance??? or do we need to call jim t and scott brown to help with all that?? 



Curtis when you wanna go by that pawnshop and see that fella about that thing i sent you a pic of in the last pm? i think we could get him to come down on the price and it might help us in the long run...he also called me earlier and said he had a few things that would help us just need you to go by and look and approve purchase of it


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

JasonII I am going to go buy the pawn shop this PM. 

I am at the site now and willbe leaving soon, do you want to meet at the Jumbo Trout Hole at Daylight. I think that we couldbreak our record this morning the Tide is right, Temp is right, and I got the bait waiting. We may could go 10 over 30 this time. 

PM Sent.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Curtis, I have some old jewelry, can you pawn it for me while you are there?? We can use the $$ for some more shine...............

EDIT:.............Photos and a hand drawn mapare in the PM I sent you..............


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just received my PM, the ole lady is PMS'n about all the time I am spending w/ ya'll...but I smoothed it over by telling her I am snipe hunting....

Grouper, the Blackhawk would be great...I've flown 1 in video games so I'd be the perfect pilot!!!

Snagged, I thought that jewelry was going to that dufus on TV and we could use all that money to power all the vehicles and well, check your PM about details ASAP.

Ohhhhh by the way, I keep forgetting if I'm Jason I or Jason II so please specify on any PM's so I'm not forwarded any info that I'm not supose too. As fer the farmers daughter, she'll be heart broken about the mansion on wheels....QUOTE- "I've always wanted to break a big ole house on tires". She said she liked jawbreaker so I'm not sure he'll be in on this gig cause I couldn't find him while cleaning up this last sight....The farmer didn't mind the hole that was started casue he said he had plans fer it, and something about the DEA and FBI??? Didn't want to stick around so I sent a PM to all!

This project is HUGE so w/ all the fingers in the pie we should make some bills but not as much as previous jobs....but that's OK, it'll be a great venture and lots of rewards along the way.... Curtis please disregard the last PM but check your inbox fer the lates PM marked "In Cognito".


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

> *fisheye48 (2/18/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *one big one (2/18/2010)*I have access to 2 ea. older Pave Lows (53's) with titanium blades capable of lifting 100K, 50 gallons of shine, 2 excavators & a Z-71, a track hoe, 2 doziers & a 747, am I in? Oh with Marine Pilots with an Echo. How U like me now?
> ...


The only clearance we need is for my " I own a 747", the helo's are good to go, Major Soto & Major Spurlock on standby... PM's Sent.

I have also located a Medic with aircrew...:doh


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *one big one (2/19/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *fisheye48 (2/18/2010)*
> ...




that sounds like a plan...the only thing that will hold it up is do you have good looking flight attendants on your plane? if not i dont think this will work :banghead


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

Ahhh -- you forgot about the shine. Doesn't matter what they look like. :baby


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

You should see the Flight Surgen, she looks like Captain Kens Iwontya (sp). before any shine...

The Medic looks like, well you will see her at the end of the Rescue Hoist...

We will need to Inflight Refuel, you know what I mean...

:letsdrink


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

dflkjwfnlkjfnekjfne

eferfknerfklref erkfn;elrk nklref94j9ij 34r 4rij3rmwe wepr43jrgjbew qweporj34rm qwefolwejfoij 4ro043jrpokmrlkemf we9494494] eroefmw frwrp034r 34m934rplofkfd vkjrporj rjwerjwekr r rmrewlkrq wpoejr qporjpweorw rmwkfn fg'qwpeojf jroijwer werjwqeroijwqr wqerjqpeorj qwrjqw'eporjqw wre rjgnnfurfif f ng rgfireoi5[9jemfnbfjif 344o garbo w;oerjw efefjweoifmwef we nfreihjroiefmn;kmfoperfm fnujfnr fisheye48 foiwenfwoeifnweofijwefoimebfgrbtiurnj f frfroifj rfjr jason ewriewjrunvn fhur43oj43r ererfhjrfvbiurfiuhrf eirjqp43oirjoirnefnf fiuhpriufnup2oke,qw;l,d;lewp0ii49548hr45 35h 34


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Chase that will probably work. I wish I would have thought of it...............:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead

Wouldn't we need another Generator?


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

FINALLY got the gen secured Curtis...move to next stage...didnt think it woulod take that long but navmilspecial wouldn't let me "borrow"...


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Can I borrow a Pencil.. Pm Sent.


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

Mechanical or a woody. Your not answering your PM's. :banghead

Is this ready to go public? Obama won't like this!!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Yall, does any of you know how much Gear Oil,Industrial Grease,or otherHeavy Lubricant it's going to take, to pull this off? 

I don't use the word impossible very oftenbut, DANG.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

What is all this chatter......?


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

UHhhhh OHhhhh :doh


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Just called a buddy of mine at Farley Nuclear Plant and said, there is not currently a lubricant with enough viscosity to do that. 

Any Ideas?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

PM sent in AM via TM on PC is QSA/5 QRK/5 today, OK? So, response to be GQ from CQ PDQ in plain text as not to be FUBAR. The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dogs back...

RYRYRYRYRYRYRYRYRYRYRYRYRY

BT BT AR AR

QQQQ


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Garbo (3/26/2010)*Just called a buddy of mine at Farley Nuclear Plant and said, there is not currently a lubricant with enough viscosity to do that.
> 
> Any Ideas?


Thats what she said.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

curtis, have you told jimmy this weekend is only a cover for what we talked about in the last pm?? make sure you bring your handheld GPS so we can get exact GPS numbers to the new site by water and to the helo pilot so he knows where to land without having to pop smoke and jepordize the mission again like last with the smoke...as far as the gear oil and lubricant...look at the specs in the pm im about to send and tell me if we double up if it would work?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason it might work, but how do you "double up" a lubricant? KY ain't that slick???????

Wade's idea is much more likely to work. 

If we are going to go this route we are going to have to heat the inside of the trailer to at least 80 degrees.

How many BTU's does it take to heat a 53'x8' Trailer to 90 degrees in 50-55 degree weather?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

how fast are we gonna need to heat it?? ill make a few calls and see what i can come up with and dont forget we need that drum of jet fuel to prime the motor on the "project" motor to get it up and running...also i got those new sensors in the mail today so i will pm jason the specs on it so he can get all that set up this weekend so arent any surprises 



p.s curtis...did you ever go by that pawn shop and pick up what we talked about?? that ole boy text me and said he had something bigger and better and cheaper, but it will be here in 3 weeks...want me to tell him to hold it till we go look at it? or tell him to not order it due to the time it will take to get here??


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

We can just use the exaust from the generator also...little extra heat, should be ready for the taking soon enough!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I talked to pete and paul and they said to get tom and jon over there and they can pull it all off.. THey just had to get a few trailers.. So Pm's replied.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Went by the Pawn Shop. Done Deal. 

Thanks Jason. 

I picked up a 706 while I was there too.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Business is business...I've got a mad scientist type friend that is on the brink of the vicosity hall of fame. He's a Nascar tech who developed a lube that will knock your socks and underwear off!!! He said ifin we include him at 7.68% of the gross he would supply us w/ enough lube to do 2 jobs like this and get us in the pits at Tally!!!! I told him it was up to the Head Dawg in Charge so check your PM Curtis fer the exacts....

Jason, did you ever get rid of the farmers daughter...or was that Ryan who she was tracking last??? ya'll just PM me, I'll send you some pics you don't want others seeing in a PM.... Also is Chase cooking fer this job too??? I still have the dredge and excavator I'll bring....Just remember in any PM, notate that I'm Jason I or II, and Jason is Jason II or I.:letsdrink


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

That NASCAR lube has serious limitations that exclude it from this application. ( the viscosity breaks down unless counter-clockwise rotational forces are applied to it at all times.....

Jason, can you PM Jason and see if he has any NHRA contacts ????????????????


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

The Pits at Tally.. Huh? We need to get this guy on the team, lube or no lube, that could be pretty cool. 

We still have the warming of the trailer problem, and we need to figure something out that would allow us to make this one less expensive to load. 

Jason I = Sheriff's Dept. and no hair

Jason II = Death Sled. and Farmer's Daughter

Chase has told me he can cook the night of ops that we choose as long as it isn't on a Thursday night, something about Desperate Housewives.........

SnaggedLine, How many of the industrial TieDowns do you have left? and How many of those HUGE Come a Longs can you get your hands on?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

PM replied but no answer:letsdrink I have 459 feet of logger chain I used fer a previous project w/ some 20 ton binders that I think will work. If we need more chain, we'll need some dive gearoke The heat will be so drastic, I guess I'll either go comando or wear a pair of speedo's:doh:letsdrink Green light on this end w/ the general code:

*@12^%!.<")*^6J(+:<.3!~#*

NOTE: it must be entered in less the 5 seconds or it will cost more $ to replace the set up!

Also, Curtis....is this---well never mind, check your in box!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

April 23rd or 24th.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

We could really use a strong north wind to blow the water out. would give a lot of acess during the low tide.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Snagged Line (4/8/2010)*We could really use a strong north wind to blow the water out. would give a lot of acess during the low tide.


*Great Idea. *

*Do you think we could back up that Bottom Blower with two Fans(that Jason thinks he could get) to the mouth of the Bayou and get the same results as a strong North Wind?*


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Where are we on this. Let's have a meeting. PM sent on the location.


----------



## billyk (Nov 15, 2007)

hey...I am to late to get in on this...I'll be ya'lls medic ! 

Snot....Snot is the answer to ya'lls lube problems. The green stuff is better, but thenormally every day runny nose clear stuff works just as well, and is easier to acquire !


----------

